
Petya's author says says ‘NotPetya’ wasn’t him, and he wants to help crack it - techmagus
http://www.thedailybeast.com/his-petya-code-was-used-in-a-global-cyber-attack-now-he-wants-to-help
======
joatmon-snoo
The tweet in question:
[https://twitter.com/JanusSecretary/status/880156466115743744](https://twitter.com/JanusSecretary/status/880156466115743744)

~~~
oliv__
Ahahaha I cracked up when I saw the account's profile picture.

